# DCOM unable to communicate



## Cody24 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm having a bunch of error logs come in every 2 minutes with the following.
*DCOM was unable to communicate with the computer 'x.x.x.x' using any of the configured protocols*


This is on aMicrosoft Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard, all of errors for the PC's are currently offline. Is there a way to disable this alert? There is no need to be alerted if the PC is simply turned off.


----------

